# L28 speed?



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

seeing how most l20's are loaded with interchangeable parts from one another who knows what Z car has the better stock cam and or head? reason being im looking for speed on a budget,(who isnt) i've only got right now a '77 280zx dual carb setup a custom titanium flywheel(not as light as a hoped)and a hand shaved stock head.so if anyone knows of any good combos or cheap after market suppliers lemme in would ya? yeah yeah its not a Z car per say but belive me no maxima guys know much about this earlier ancester so i would appreciate it if you could keep my post here in the z section thanks a lot ! by the way its not that impresive but a good geuss on my et. would be mid 15's due to me kicking my buddy's 5.0's ass (wich runs 15.8) lol p.s. a wagon maxima :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There are some very rare L28 race heads (I don't remember the designation), at this late date I'd call them unobtainium..... AS far as aftermarket goes, nothing is cheap for the Z cars. Motorsport Auto might have what you are looking for, but cheap is not a word I'd be looking for while modding an L28.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just have the heads ported and polished. I would pick up a L28ET and just build it up with aftermarket parts.

If your in a bind just get the heads ported and get a decent cam grind. Live with a stock bottom end and upgrade the ecu, fuel, heads, and turbo.


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks Zen and no can do James i already switched to the dual carb setup but i do still have my ecu do you guys think it best to re fuel inject?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, re-EFI and turbocharge. That's about your best bet at this point. The L28 might be the RB26s bigger older cousin, but it's also harder to get power out of. You might want to consider swapping another engine, such as a VG30.......


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

VG30? If I had the money for that I would go for the NEO VVL, but anyways I have a new problem, I have coolant puddling up on my intake I haven't looked real hard, but I can't tell where it is coming from. So does anyone have any idea what could be causing it. It runs fine but I have to refill the radiator constantly! So if anybody has any idea what could be wrong I'd really appreciate it. 

I am now sporting 9" wide Supra wheels with custom cut wheel wells.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

PetrolKill said:


> VG30?


 Such as the one in the early 300s. VG30ET. It's not that expensive to get one.


Does any coolant go through the intake manifold anywhere? Block off and reroute around whatever it is that has coolant going to it. I had the same problem with my car. Turned out to be some air control device that had coolant circulating through the manifold right at that point, somehow the housing cracked on the intake side and the engine was sucking a large amount of coolant through it...


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

whoops ,i geuss my last post didnt well post, anyways I found the leak it was just some good ol dry-rotted plumbing.but the onlything new is a 260z I found for 400$.good deal no?anyways two questions if i can raise the fundage to get it should I leave in the L26 or drop my 28 in it?or well neither? And the second question, being as jobless as i am does anyone know any quick ways a guy can make some loot, or does anybody want or know someone who'd be intrested in a 74' Nova? last year of the X body and it just needs a head and some lovin.


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

oh and i found a 210 4 speed in good shape as well (guy dosent know if runs still did when parked thoe)anyways you guys know any 210 specs? oh and the 260's starter is off and that is all the other guy knows of it ,and its a 5 speed


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

PetrolKill said:


> And the second question, being as jobless as i am does anyone know any quick ways a guy can make some loot.


 Hmm wouldn't we all love to do that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

PetrolKill said:


> oh and i found a 210 4 speed in good shape as well (guy dosent know if runs still did when parked thoe)anyways you guys know any 210 specs? oh and the 260's starter is off and that is all the other guy knows of it ,and its a 5 speed


Being as we have no idea the condition of the cars, can't really advise you either way. A 240 and a 260 are probably good investments, though, long as the bodies are in good shape.


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

So Zen31ZR,

, if you dont mind my asking what happened to your ride and what all did you have done to her?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

PetrolKill said:


> So Zen31ZR,
> 
> , if you dont mind my asking what happened to your ride and what all did you have done to her?


Research any threads started by me in the last 90 days.  

Not much on the way of mods, really. Boost and A/F guages, boost controller, metal pipe intake, open air filter. And at the time I ran 13.94, nothing but the downpipe. Added the catback later, right about the time it died, actually.


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks everyone you can end this thread now if you can


----------



## Silent (Nov 10, 2003)

you will get more power out of the carbs then you will with the crappy stock efi stuff.

here is what you need to do
{assuming you have su carbs off a 240z. if not, go find some with an n36 intake manifold}

crane 450 cam
OEM nissan lashpads/rocker arms for a 75 280z

SM needles from ztherapy or victoria british
81-83 5 spd tranny
3.90 rear gear from a 81-83 non turbo 5 spd zx.

msa header
2.5 inch exhaust from collector back to a muffler of your choice
shave the throttle shafts
shave down the front side of the bridge in the carbs
tune the carbs
set the timing to 8 degrees base
gap the plugs to 40

this should be good for mid 15's

assuming the motor is in good shape.

you may ask why i said ditch the stock efi
well because it sucks. you will get more power out of the carbs then stock efi ever thought of getting


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks, are the mounts on the n36 for universal dual carbs or are they oem strict? i thought the n/a setup would be cheaper and more efficent ,so do you know where i could find a 3.1 big bore kit for under 1500$?oh and engine isnt in to bad of shape 155k on her now and have the timing set already and i got 2inch pipe out the side from the coll.thanks man hit me back with somer cheapies if you know more and would the stock fuel pump be up to all that?


----------



## Silent (Nov 10, 2003)

well, i'll give you an idea of my set up

3.1 stroker n42 block
72 su carbs {3 screw}
sm needles
n36 runners from a 260 z {use the larger spacers, they will work just fine with the stock studs. this is what i used on mine}
n47 head {280z head}
msa 3-2 header
2.5 collector back exhaust
crane 450 cam

i have around 6k into my motor and im not even done with the head.

you can do a stroker for around a grand if you get the right pieces. check over at zcar.com for more info, there is a ton of info on this stuff.

mine put down 192 rwhp on 100 octane, and still not fully tuned, on the stock crappy head.

im running a holley red fuel pump with 3/8's feed to a holley regulator sitting at 3.25 psi of fuel pressure. 

it doesn't take much it is all in the tuning.


----------

